# Rating doesn't change.



## sloppyjoe73 (Jun 13, 2015)

Does anyone out there have a rating that doesn't change? My rating used to change fairly often. It may coincide with the last update, but my rating hasn't changed in over a week. My rating stays at 4.92 , which is nice, but I know that it should have gone up or down in the last 30 or so trips.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

ONCE YOU GET SO MANY RIDES UNDER YOUR BELT. oops caps 
your overall rating oesnt change too much , for example mine is at 4.81 for over a month and i do 50-80 rides a week.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

sloppyjoe73 said:


> Does anyone out there have a rating that doesn't change? My rating used to change fairly often. It may coincide with the last update, but my rating hasn't changed in over a week. My rating stays at 4.92 , which is nice, but I know that it should have gone up or down in the last 30 or so trips.


I noticed same thing. Dashboard rating should be much higher for me. 365/30/7/1 day ratings all are higher than my dashboard rating. Something is not adding up.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

sloppyjoe73 said:


> I know that it should have gone up or down in the last 30 or so trips


easiest way to see if it will change ... is for the next 5-10 rides - pickup pax wearing your pajamas, don't clean your car, eat sardines in your car, turn off the AC and only open the windows a crack ... that should give you a bunch of 1-2* ratings and your rating will go down  *if your ratings don't go down, then the ratings dashboard is broken


----------



## JuanMoreTime (Jan 25, 2015)

Stupid question maybe, but I'm looking at my dashboard right now, and I've got 5* next to my name in the upper right corner, but 4.1* after my name in the summary. (I'm new to Uber. Been Lyfting for a while in SoCal). Which one is correct?


----------



## JuanMoreTime (Jan 25, 2015)

Well, I had 15 rides just tonight, so I'll check in the morning. I'll get it back up soon.


----------

